# Cocker Type & Temperament?



## alexisb (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi all, this question has probably been posed umpteen times but...

Does the Cocker Spaniel *type* affect *temperament*? I've done internet research on each individual CS to see how it may affect the mix - but in speaking with various breeders, some think it affects temperament and others swear blind it doesn't... On the internet, the difference in poodle temperament doesn't seem such an issue when it comes to standard, min or toy (though people may have a different opinion on here??) 

We are a petite family with two smallish children (4 7 6.5) and would go for the smallest cross possible, if we didn't think we'd end up with a highly-strung, nippy, premadonna (which some ppl are saying we'd get with a toy poodle x american cocker). 

All advice and suggestions welcome!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi there - I don't think there is much of a difference, I have an English show cocker x minature poodle, Ralph.
And an american cocker x toy poodle, ruby.
Ruby is not highly strung in any way, she is very soft and gentle and loving - (except when play fighting with Ralph!) she loves to play and dance, she is good at obedience and learning new tricks.
I would recommend puppy classes as soon as possible. 
She is very good on her recall, and when off lead stays within sight and is happy to ignore other people and dogs when off lead in a busy park. 
The only thing I would say, is she is maybe a bit "yappier" and maybe a little bit clingy ie if I'm upstairs, she tends to wait on the top stair for me. 
But I adore her and find her very funny xx


----------



## alexisb (Jun 6, 2012)

Out of interest, how big is Ruby (and if she's still a pup, how big do you think she's likely to get?)

As I'm trying to get recommendations from owners of the american cross, would you be able to tell me where Ruby came from?? I've got a list of about half a dozen breeders ranging from scotland to surrey - but obviously it's great to hear first hand from anyone with recent experience...Many thanks


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

My two come from working lines. However they are completely different temperament wise. Nina is quiet, gentle natured, cute, loving, relaxed. Lola is loving and good natured but definitely more highly strung than Nina. 

Unless your breeder knows their pups really well I don't think you can preempt temperament by type.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> My two come from working lines. However they are completely different temperament wise. Nina is quiet, gentle natured, cute, loving, relaxed. Lola is loving and good natured but definitely more highly strung than Nina.
> 
> Unless your breeder knows their pups really well I don't think you can preempt temperament by type.



Ruth I think Nina is the most calm sweet natured dog - ever! 

My two come from the same parents and really have different temperaments. Both sweet but Lexi is the calmer, more laid back with Beemer being a little easier to get on edge. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Ruth I think Nina is the most calm sweet natured dog - ever!
> 
> My two come from the same parents and really have different temperaments. Both sweet but Lexi is the calmer, more laid back with Beemer being a little easier to get on edge.
> 
> ...


She is the sweetest girl. She's one of a kind. Then again they all are!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

alexisb said:


> Out of interest, how big is Ruby (and if she's still a pup, how big do you think she's likely to get?)
> 
> As I'm trying to get recommendations from owners of the american cross, would you be able to tell me where Ruby came from?? I've got a list of about half a dozen breeders ranging from scotland to surrey - but obviously it's great to hear first hand from anyone with recent experience...Many thanks


Ruby has just turned one year old - so pretty much fully grown, she is noticeably smaller than Ralph, I would say she is approx 12 inches (guesstimate!) 
I got ruby from charmilla cockapoos in dewsbury, Yorkshire. And I would happily recommend Christine the breeder. I know she does English and american poos. She has a website - so google it - good luck with your search x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Please also bear in mind, because they are crosses, you can't be guaranteed on size etc - it has been known for toy crosses to be as big, if not bigger than miniature crosses.
My friend has a miniature cross, and she is very much in the small side x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola's toy and Nina is mini.. I think Nina will always be a little smaller!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy is also from Charmilla and I would definately recommend Christine. I think she has a litter due very soon too! Billy is toy / show cocker, he is around 14" so not really small.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

alexisb said:


> We are a petite family with two smallish children (4 7 6.5) and would go for the smallest cross possible, if we didn't think we'd end up with a highly-strung, nippy, premadonna (which some ppl are saying we'd get with a toy poodle x american cocker).
> 
> All advice and suggestions welcome!


I love my Molly to bits - but she is a highly strung, prima donna although not nippy thankfully 

I have no idea of how typical she is of her breeding though and how much is due to her less than perfect start in life - she is tiny though 

In all honesty for a family pet I would be looking at the temperament of both parents and I would look at their size as a possible guide but with a crossbreed any pups could be larger than either of the parents as there really are no guarantees and you need to ask what you will do if your pup does grow larger - if you really will not cope with this then maybe you need to look at different breeds?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Speak to your breeder, find out how the pups have turned out. I don't think this is something you can categorise by breed/cross breed or mix. Any breed has the potential of having unfavourable temperament. You need to meet breeder, parents and get information about previous pups. You can never guarantee your pup won't be highly strung, it will definitely be nippy which is up to you to help overcome and train.


----------



## John B (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi my little dude is a english show cocker x toy poodle mum was a stocky quite large show type and dad was on the large end of toy. A lady up the road from me has his sister who is spaniel size and thick set like mum but was the smallest pup of litter at 8 weeks. My JJ was the biggest and was like a rabbit with a spaniel head (if that makes sense) at 10 weeks but now at 7 months tomorrow has changed to a more poodle framed dog with a poodle waist. He is bigger nearly twice as tall as my friends mini cross (very small stubby legs) and same size as another's 14 year old mini cockapoo (was a mungrel back then) so you never know how they will turn out (I'm sure I've got a labradoodle aha ) temperament wise JJ is confident at first but then submissive with most dogs (until he gets to know them) and Betsy his sister is very loud vocal and can be abit rough with other dogs so you never know!


----------

